# Aqua UV or Turbotwist?



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello all, I've got a question on equipment for my 90 gal planted. Does anyone have any experience with Aqua Uv's? I was going to go with the 18w Turbotwist, but someone said go with the Aqua. Just wanted to get some feedback from you guys. Also, I plan on getting an Eheim 2222 and having a Hydor heater 300w and UV plumbed inline to it. The hose sizes on the Eheim are 1/2 inch, on the Hydor 5/8. Will this be a problem, or can I get the hose on the Hydor? Thx for any advice


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Run a 15W Aqua UV on the 120 and have had nary an issue in the almost year it has been setup. Have the one with a wiper, makes makes bulb cleaning very easy and probably helps in the long term with efficacy. I keep the flow a little low to increase contact time, just a personal theory that it helps keep more of the bugs down. 

Never tried the turbo twist so I cannot comment.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It can help keep the bugs down, but it can keep the iron down too. I had plants showing severe iron deficiency while I had it on for something else despite the addition of LOTS of iron. A UV unit really isn't necessary for day to day use anyway. They can, however, be good to have on hand if certain problems do arise.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

You only need to run a UV sterilizer for a couple of hours a day. For example, just use a timer to run it for 3-4 hours after the lights go out. This will provide you with the same clarity, and you won't run the risk of oxidizing Fe. Also, it will increase bulb-life.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The same thing can happen when you only run it a couple hours a day. It doesn't take long to oxidize the iron. And again, it just isn't necessary. In my opinion, the money would be better spent elsewhere if money is an issue.


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx for the quick replies guys. I'll gladly spend the money on a UV if it helps protect my fish from diseases. Any comments on the hose size question? And gnaster what's your flow rate?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Flow approx 200gph, the unit I have can handle 700gph. 

Hose wise I use all 3/4" so I'm not much help there.

I'm not even going to step into the UV and Fe degradation morass. Lets just say I find it a non issue, I run UV 24/7 and dose traces daily.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Run a 15W Aqua UV on the 120 and have had nary an issue in the almost year it has been setup. Have the one with a wiper, makes makes bulb cleaning very easy and probably helps in the long term with efficacy. I keep the flow a little low to increase contact time, just a personal theory that it helps keep more of the bugs down.


I actually downloaded this PDF on the turbo twist here
http://www.esuweb.com/productinstruct/pdf/096316770713.pdf

It explains that different flow rates kill different things. Seems that lower flow rates kill parasites and higher flow rates kill bacteria and flow rates in the middle kill algae. I don't know if the same thing goes for the Aqua unit, but I don't see why not. This leads me to wonder, what the heck you do when you want to kill all three?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> It explains that different flow rates kill different things. Seems that lower flow rates kill parasites and higher flow rates kill bacteria and flow rates in the middle kill algae. I don't know if the same thing goes for the Aqua unit, but I don't see why not. This leads me to wonder, what the heck you do when you want to kill all three?


At the high end only the bacteria are zapped, but if slow the flow there is a longer dwell time so not only the bacteria but also the algae are zapped too. Slow the flow even more and all the desired bugs are zapped.

Using the Coralife figures...

At 500gph the dwell time is to short to kill parasites and algae, only bacteria. Slow the flow to 240 gph and not only are the bacteria killed but now the algae is too, Slow it down even more and that allows more UV radiation to hit the parasites, effectively killing them off too.

Keep in mind however that if in fact the UV does oxidize Fe it will do so at a faster rate when set for longer dwell.


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Thx alot fellas, you guys are really helpful. I'm thinking of the 15w Aqua with a flow rate of about 140 gph. What do you think? I'd like to add the Hydor as well, but the Eheim's tubes won't fit. Are there any special connectors I could use to connect the 5/8 to the 1/2?


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

hey dont mean to hijack the thread or anything but what do u guys think of these units? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20758&item=4358887417&rd=1


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 13, 2005)

Bavarian3 said:


> hey dont mean to hijack the thread or anything but what do u guys think of these units? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=20758&item=4358887417&rd=1


Jebo:

Cheap,
They Crack
They Leak


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Jackfrost said:


> Jebo:
> 
> Cheap,
> They Crack
> They Leak


Jack, Is this first hand experience or hearsay?

Thanks


----------



## Jackfrost (Jan 13, 2005)

First hand.

The whole assembly is very cheaply built.

Fell for the $35 "trap".

Could not get money back either because the "vendor" claimed that the unit had been used already.

Well, from my view of the universe, its hard to see if a piece of equipment leaks unless you use water. (??!!)

From what I understand I am not alone. Many other have complained about problems with this unit.Please stay away. The price makes it very very tempting. I know ! 

Stick with the more well known brands. I use a Tetra UV-2 and a Turbo Twist 6x now. Very happy with both. The Tetra quartz glass assembly has leaked on me once in four years and I had to replace it ($53 !), but the turbo twist 6x seems like the winner. Nice assembly, and no leaks so far.

I hear that the Jebo 828 canister filter is not bad. No personnal experience on that though. I am strictly an Eheim fan (2x2026 , 2227, 2128 )

Nick


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Hate to beat a dead horse, but any ideas on the dilemna with the Hydor and UV (5/8 and 1/2 inch)?


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Martha Stewart said:


> Hate to beat a dead horse, but any ideas on the dilemna with the Hydor and UV (5/8 and 1/2 inch)?


Take a look at this:










Link to it is here:http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/11743/cid/3038


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Martha Stewart said:


> Hate to beat a dead horse, but any ideas on the dilemna with the Hydor and UV (5/8 and 1/2 inch)?


They beauty of vinyl hose it is stretches, Dunk the hose end in some boiling water and going from 1/2 to 5/8 is no big deal. Don't forget some hose clamps!!


----------



## Martha Stewart (Jan 19, 2005)

Very cool, thx alot guys. I really appreciate the advice, problem solved!


----------

